# صلولى هموت خلاص



## bnt_Omelnoer (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووكم انا بمر بمحنة صعبه اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
ممكن توصل لحياة او موت 
ارجوكم ارجوكم ابوس اديكم تصلولى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
ربنا عالم انا بكتب الرساله ده و متدمر من جوايا اد ايه 
صلولى كتير قولوا ليه يا رب ناسى مايكل ليه يا رب سايب موضوع مايكل خليك معاه و فى غربته و قويه و خليك جنبه فى موضوعه 
ابعد الشطان عنه و قويه فى محنتة و فى المشكله الى هو فيها 
محتاج حاجه و مش قادر يوصلها و بيتعزب علشان يوصلها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




أمانه عليكم كل الى يدخل يقرى الرساله ده 
يصليلى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
انا بمر بمحنة صعبه اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
ممكن توصل لحياة او موت 
ارجوكم ارجوكم ابوس اديكم تصلولى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
ربنا عالم انا بكتب الرساله ده و متدمر من جوايا اد ايه 
صلولى كتير قولوا ليه يا رب ناسى مايكل ليه يا رب سايب موضوع مايكل خليك معاه و فى غربته و قويه و خليك جنبه فى موضوعه 
ابعد الشطان عنه و قويه فى محنتة و فى المشكله الى هو فيها 
محتاج حاجه و مش قادر يوصلها و بيتعزب علشان يوصلها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ارجوكم صلولى 

__________________


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت كلنا نصليلو ياريت بجد ارجوكو وبشفاعه مارجرجس سريع الندهه اكيد هايحلها لانو بطل


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اليوم راح اصليلك و ان شاء الله تنحل ازمتك اخوية


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يقف معاك يا مايكل يارب بشفاعة ام النور وامنا ايرينى ووعد منى هصليلك بجد​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يكون معاة ويقوية 

بشفاعة ام النوار و جميع مصاف الشهداء والقديسين

يارب اسمع واستجب امين​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاه ومش هيسيبه متخفيش دا ابوة حتى لو جرح هيعصب ​


----------



## nonaa (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا معاك يا مايكل
يسوع الحنين يمد ايده ويتحنن عليك ويحل مشكلتك
بشفاعه الست العدرا والبابا كيرلس
امين​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل ما يفرح الإنسان فهو للحظة ، وكل ما يحزن الإنسان فى هذه الحياة هو للحظة . ولكن كل ما هو أبدى فهو جدير بكل لحظة*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (23 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربى واللهى وحبيبى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 

نشكرك ياللهى من كل حال ونشكرك اننا نعيش لهذه اللحظة 

لكى نمجدك ياللهى وننطق بعاجبك 

ربى احنا جايين النهاردة ياللهى لنضع بين ايدك 

ابن مايكل طالبين ومتضرعين ان تزكرة ياللهى فى الامة وتعبة

انت وحدك ياللهى القادر على مد يد العون والانقاز ليه ياللهى 

حبيبى ابنك مايكل فى حاجة شديدة اليك 

انا اثق يااللهى انك لان تتركة ولان تهمله 

وانك ان جرحت تعصب وان سحقت يداك تشفيان 

بنطلب منك ياحبيبى انك ترفع عنه كل الم وجزن 

ابعد عنه حروب الشيطان ياللهى واحمية منه واعطيه النصره عليه 

بدل روح الفشل والحزن والالم والياس 

لروح فرح وسلام وامل وايمان فى اسمك ياللهى 

انا اثق ياللهى انك معه فى غربيتة تمشى معه 

يمكن ياحبيبى من كثرة همومة والمه لم يراك بجانبة 

لم يرى يدك تتد له وتنقزة 

بس بنطلب منك انك تنزع عنه الهموم والالم لكى يراك بجانبة 

ويرى يدك تنقزة ليمجد ويهتف با اسمك القدوس لانك وحدك رفيق الغربة 

احنا جاين وكلنا ثقة ونطلب منك بايمان لن نتركك ان لم تباركة وتعطي سلام 

وفرح لقلبة ياللهى لا من اجل صلحنا ولكن من اجل محبيتك لينا نحن الخطاة 

من اجل صليبك والالماتك ودمك المسفوك على عود الصليب نثق ياللهى انك تسمع وتستجيب 

ببركة شفاعة امك العذراء مريم والشهيد العظيم مارجرجس والبابا كيرليس 

وجميع الشهداء والقديسين الذين ارضوك منذ البدء اسمع واستجيب 

امين ​​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يارب احميمايكل ونور حياته  وطريقة
وخليه يحس بوجودك
يارب هو محتاجك تكون موجود يمه
هو يريدك تساعده دايما وتساعده على النجاح بحياته
ساعده وخليه بحمايتك 
مايكل يحبك 
الزم ايده وخلي ينام على كتفك الدافيء الحنون

يارب اني احبك انت اللي دائما تساعدني وتمسح دموعي بكلامك المقدس 
اشكرك يا يسوع على كل الاشياء اللي دتسويها علمودنا احنا اولادك

اميـــ†ـــن​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله
ربنا معاك يا مايكل


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يارب كلنا نصليلوا يارب علشان هو بعيد عننا ومش معانا يارب فرح قلبو الحزين واقف معاه


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (25 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا معاك يا مايكل ويثبت كل خطاك ويلمس روحك ويقويك على كل محنة *
*واكيد بذكرك بصلاتى فى اليل*
*ربنا يبارك الجميع*​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (26 أكتوبر 2008)

* فى كل التجارب التى تأتى عليك . لا تلم إنسان ولكن لُم نفسك قائلا : أنه من أجل خطاياى لحقتنى هذا*


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك اخت جينا
سلام المسيح معك ومع مايكل

مخلصى يسوع المسيح..يا من به رجائنا .. يا عوننا وملاذنا وقت الضيق وفى شدائدنا لك نقدم صلاتنا من اجل أبنك مايكل .. ندعوك لتسكن قلبه وتمسك بيمينه و تعينه على ما هو فيه ..لا تتركه فريسه سهله لمن لا يستحقه فأنت خالقه وفاديه ومخلصه وليس لنا سواك لنترجاه ..أمين .
​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ربنا يباركك اخت جينا
> سلام المسيح معك ومع مايكل
> 
> مخلصى يسوع المسيح..يا من به رجائنا .. يا عوننا وملاذنا وقت الضيق وفى شدائدنا لك نقدم صلاتنا من اجل أبنك مايكل .. ندعوك لتسكن قلبه وتمسك بيمينه و تعينه على ما هو فيه ..لا تتركه فريسه سهله لمن لا يستحقه فأنت خالقه وفاديه ومخلصه وليس لنا سواك لنترجاه ..أمين .
> ​



ميرسي ياكليمو علي مشاركتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ويجعل اسماءنا في سفر الحياه 
لنفحص طرقنا ونتحنها ونرجع إلى الرب لنرفع قلوبنا وأيدينا إلى الله فى السموات .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يكون معاك يا مايكل ويحل لك المشكلة على خير ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 نوفمبر 2008)

_ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
يا من احببتنى وفديتنى اصلى اليك وكلى ايمان انك سامع
قوينا يا رب وساعدنا​_


----------



## karen (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا معاك ويحقق لك كل اللي بتتمناه يارب


----------

